# TOWING WITH FWD



## EMORY7568 (Feb 27, 2019)

Just curious I have a gmc terrain 2.4 it only has front wheel drive and im wondering if its gonna be ok towing it and launching & leaving the ramp areas? Just a little concerned with front wheel drive at a boat ramp and only being a 4cyl.


----------



## gnappi (Feb 27, 2019)

A LOT depends on how heavy the boat is, and how steep / well maintained the ramps you visit are. 

I had a 4 banger Dodge Omni FWD and it did OK with my 16' fiberglass tri-hull on ramps with a gentle slope, but steeper ramps and / or those with a lot of slime on them I avoided. I also looked for ramps that were really well maintained with lots of grooves in the pavement for traction. 

Today I'd be more bold with a much lighter tin boat, but would unlikely be so bold with a tricked out heavier bass boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 27, 2019)

I agree with Gary. You vehicle has a rated towing capacity. Determining if your boat/trailer package is within that capacity would be a first step. From what I have seen, some of the max towing capacities listed require addition of "towing packages". So, make sure you are looking at the correct info for your vehicle. 

Pulling up a ramp is a consideration. I would also be concerned about how a small vehicle's brakes will hold up while towing something of any weight. Don't mean to be a downer, just something to be aware of and maintain. 

For what it is worth, it isn't that unusual to see guys towing lighter tin boats with smaller Fwd vehicles (don't know if they are 4's or 6's). All the ramps I frequent are improved (paved).


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 28, 2019)

when i totaled my truck in college the only other vehicle we had with a hitch was a hyundai accent. i pulled a double jet ski trailer with a seadoo and a standup jet ski on it. no issues launching or pulling it up the ramp. 5spd too.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 10, 2019)

I once and only once towed my 12 foot Springbok with my 1976 Suzuki 850 motorcycle. Backing down the ramp was not fun. 
This is one of many brain dead things I have done.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 10, 2019)

My 1436 rides behind my camry just fine. Launches are one thing, and I too stick to the better launches with the FWD, but watch the vehicle's rating because you want to make sure the brakes can handle the extra weight at speed.


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 10, 2019)

onthewater102 said:


> My 1436 rides behind my camry just fine. Launches are one thing, and I too stick to the better launches with the FWD, but watch the vehicle's rating because you want to make sure the brakes can handle the extra weight at speed.


I second that. I’m sure I could of pulled my old 14 foot Klamath with my 1.8l Corolla. Stopping is the main issue though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinbrown44 (Apr 15, 2019)

Well, it depends on the boat weights, I have used GMC terrain, as a towing service in Queens, but doesn't have experience with the boat if the boat weight it not too high so no need to worry about it.


----------



## ppine (Jul 13, 2019)

Depends. Unless you are towing a really light boat under 14 feet or so, you need a better tow vehicle. 
Last fall I lost power and ended up going ashore at a place far from the boat ramp. I got my one ton Ford diesel down to the beach which was gravel. I was careful not to back the rear wheels in very far. With some help we got the boat on the trailer. I eased the truck forward and proceeded to bury all 4 wheels into the gravel. I got out by using another pickup with a tow strap to help pull me out.
Then I went out and bought a kicker motor.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 14, 2019)

ppine said:


> Depends. Unless you are towing a really light boat under 14 feet or so, you need a better tow vehicle.
> Last fall I lost power and ended up going ashore at a place far from the boat ramp. I got my one ton Ford diesel down to the beach which was gravel. I was careful not to back the rear wheels in very far. With some help we got the boat on the trailer. I eased the truck forward and proceeded to bury all 4 wheels into the gravel. I got out by using another pickup with a tow strap to help pull me out.
> Then I went out and bought a kicker motor.


 I drive on beaches to surf fish alot. You need to air down your tires to around 12 to 15 lbs and you will not get stuck


----------



## ppine (Jul 25, 2019)

Coarse gravel is a terrible surface to try to load a large boat, especially if the beach is steep. There is no doubt that deflating the tires helps, especially on sand, but I doubt if it would have helped in this case.


----------



## -CN- (Aug 22, 2019)

Tow vehicles I've used include an Infiniti G35 sports coupe with a six speed (that's a rear wheel drive), and a Hyundai Sonata 4 cylinder. With the Hyundai the biggest heaviest thing I hooked up to it was a 16 ft. decked out Lund Rebel with a 40hp engine. It towed, launched, and recovered the boat with seemingly little effort. Only hiccup I had with that car was getting stuck in sand on a gradual slope beach launch. I rocked it and did some minor digging and got out and didn't launch there. 

A pair of street motorcycles on a trailer and my 14ft boat were regular affairs with cars. 

I've seen smaller cars towing bigger boats.


----------



## shemstreet (Dec 14, 2019)

What are your towing? I just got an older V6 Highlander and would not worry about towing any 18' or less tin boat or possibly 16-17' glass boats. One of the members of my old bass club used his Highlander to tow a Ranger 188 bass boat filled to the gill with fishing gear. It would not pull that boat back up the ramp without someone sitting on the hood. That's the real issue with front wheel drive, not enough weight on the front wheels if a heavy boat is on the hitch to go up a steep ramp.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 14, 2019)

Could always put a receiver on the front bumper to get er up the ramp.


----------

